
Eleven researchers publish sharp critique of EPA fuel economy logic - ekingr
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/12/science-trump-admin-report-justifying-fuel-economy-rollback-is-flawed/
======
sharemywin
wonder if there's any recourse?

